# how can i calculate production costs of vinyl printing on a t-shirt?



## nubiaslasa (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I am making my business plan (home based) and do not know how to calculate the basic production cost of vinyl printing (numbering, lettering and simple designs) on t-shirts. Need to determine profitability.
I'll be using a Roland G24 Vinyl cutter.
Thank you very much. I am located in Australia.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

here is a link to just what you need....
Accessories

It is just $29.95 USD and you can download it...works great...tell'em I sent you


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is also a free one Also I have a video series that teaches you:

Part 1: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIBXx6k_b5c[/media] 

Part 2: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUBDdUJFnak&feature=related[/media]


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Josh,

How about adding a calculator for the printable Solutions products?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

raise said:


> Hey Josh,
> 
> How about adding a calculator for the printable Solutions products?


OK 

It is attached - not quite as elaborate but will help calculate costs.


----------



## nubiaslasa (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot Josh!!!
that's great

Nubia




JoshEllsworth said:


> Here is also a free one Also I have a video series that teaches you:
> 
> Part 1: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIBXx6k_b5c[/media]
> 
> Part 2: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUBDdUJFnak&feature=related[/media]


----------



## grigoljak (Nov 2, 2014)

how i can download the attachment about calculate . i have always a wrong page a messages appears possible closed
regards josef from netherland


----------



## CWC123 (Nov 30, 2007)

nubiaslasa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am making my business plan (home based) and do not know how to calculate the basic production cost of vinyl printing (numbering, lettering and simple designs) on t-shirts. Need to determine profitability.
> I'll be using a Roland G24 Vinyl cutter.
> Thank you very much. I am located in Australia.


I use a determined per square foot/m or inch/cm printed/Cut material cost. Figure your average print size for per application cost. Figure your labor cost with a minimum operator cost i.e. how much time does it take you/your employee to do the job multiplied by your hourly rate and then add material costs. You can also get quote from other local suppliers of like merchandise to compare to. I hope this helps.
Peace.


----------



## Smartwearltd (Nov 3, 2014)

Telegraphics Path Area (google search) is a plugin for illustrator which will give you the amount of area covered within an image and also the amount of distance the blade has to travel (perfect for working out how long it will take to cut your design).

I'd start from there. You obviously have costs of vinyl which you can add into a spreadsheet. Once you've added your labour costs and some average time for weeding you'll be on your way.


----------



## bgs (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Josh,
Can you email me the cost calculator xls to [email protected] I am new to this business and I am now collecting information.
Thanks very much
BGS


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

Just calculate a flat transfer material cost of 2 euro per shirt and ,25 cent for machine replacement cost. Takes too much time to calculate and communicate these prices. The idea of flex transfers is that customers can make single pieces. So you want to calculate and more importantly email 25 customers per day what the price will be? Its half your day wasted on emails. Just make a price matrix and make your life easy. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgs (Aug 23, 2015)

thanks for the info and suggestions.


----------



## bsteckel (Feb 5, 2015)

none of the links that Josh posted are live .. are they available anywhere else .. trying to calculate costs .. but not wanting to purchase a program to do so .. Josh .. if you see this, please re post..

thanks


----------

